# Please help me understand my Lab results before i talk with TRT Nation



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi Guys, I signed up with TRT Nation and of course the first thing was the labs. I ordered them through TRT Nation, went to LabCorp up the road yesterday and got the results this morning, which seems lightning quick. I know TRT Nation will tell me I absolutely need to do this, since they are a business. Before I talk with them, I thought I would solicit unbiased opinions. So here are some screen grabs, thanks guys!

*UPDATE:* When I posted the three screen grabs, and inserted this, this forum system made it look like one continuous form, which is okay except its out of order. Just FYI.

Also, I'm 57 years old, and have no significant health issues.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

It all looks fine. Your testosterone is low and assumably that’s why you are seeking TRT. 

They didn’t test LH/FSH?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

Blood work looks good, with the exception of testosterone.

Did they not test E2, SHBG, or LH and FSH?


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It all looks fine. Your testosterone is low and assumably that’s why you are seeking TRT.
> 
> They didn’t test LH/FSH?



Thanks, and I don't know what LH/FSH is, but I posted the entire report only omitting my identifying information.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Since you guys are asking about more tests, I realized that those results were emailed to me by TRT Nation. So I went directly to LabCorp's website and it says I have no results available. That seems odd.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

That’s very low test bro, very low. 
I think trt would be a healthy decision


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> That’s very low test bro, very low.
> I think trt would be a healthy decision


Thanks, I appreciate that comment. Part of what has me dragging my feet is the whole lifetime commitment part. Although at my age, I guess it's not that much of a commitment!


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

Brother I’m in my late 30s but it was still a great decision 
Life is better in many ways. 

Here’s what I wish I’d done differently 
Trt nation will start you at 200mg per week

Try starting lower. I’d say 125 to 150 per week. Don’t tell them, just do it and act like you’re taking 200

You can always increase

I started too high. Now I feel like I need it


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Here’s what I wish I’d done differently
> Trt nation will start you at 200mg per week
> 
> Try starting lower. I’d say 125 to 150 per week. Don’t tell them, just do it and act like you’re taking 200
> ...



Not sure I follow why? Do you mean so the future labs show it's lower and they increase it?


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Not sure I follow why? Do you mean so the future labs show it's lower and they increase it?



You’re gonna pay 99 a month regardless 
You can always save your extra testosterone 

You don’t want them sending you less medicine because you’re doing fine on a lower dose


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

You’re numbers will likely be excellent on 125-150


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Did they not test E2, SHBG, or LH and FSH?


Why are these important?  Should I ask them about why they didn't test these?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Why are these important?  Should I ask them about why they didn't test these?


They will help you understand where the HPTA may be failing you (i.e. low test), and also help you understand how much of your total test is being bound and/or aromatized. This can lead to a more optimal/customized TRT protocol.

I can tell you why they didn't test those things... because all they care about seeing is a low total test so that they can prescribe a generic cookie cutter protocol.

IMO they don't want to know about you or customize to your specific needs really.. they just want to see the bare minimum information so that they can prescribe you testosterone and get those sweet sweet dollars from you.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Well I am supposed to have a consultation with one of their doctors so I'll definitely ask him (or her) about that, thanks. 

Are my numbers low enough that a Dr. might prescribe it? I see its low but still in what the lab identified as the "normal range."


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Well I am supposed to have a consultation with one of their doctors so I'll definitely ask him (or her) about that, thanks.
> 
> Are my numbers low enough that a Dr. might prescribe it? I see its low but still in what the lab identified as the "normal range."



A knowledgeable doctor would prescribe you testosterone in a heartbeat. Below 300 is chronically low in my opinion. I was below 300, and brought my testosterone up naturally just by changing my lifestyle, lifting heavy, and eating like a bodybuilder. I raised my level up to 480. But my doctor, who is one of the best testosterone doctors in the country, he’s a urologist. He didn’t hesitate to treat me even at 480

What people don’t realize is they keep changing that reference range. 20 years ago, it was much higher. That reference range is based on a generation of sick men.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

What state are in kracken


----------



## Kraken (Nov 18, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> What state are in kracken


South Carolina


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> South Carolina


 Wish you was in Texas. I know guys who fly in just to have him as their doctor. He’s so good

Trt nation is basically just a $100 prescription for test. It’s not gonna be personal treatment, it’s cookie cutter. But that’s not the worst thing. There’s so much info out there now, there’s no reason a man can’t treat himself if he has a normal intelligence level.


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 19, 2021)

It's actually 250$ prescription. Because it's 250$ for a 10ml vile that is supposed to last 10 weeks.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 19, 2021)

TRT Nation says .4ml injected on Sunday and Wednesday. They said they don't run the other tests because "it's just a waste of money." They are sending me the stuff. What do you guys think about that level? He said in 3 weeks I'll be feeling better (as in less tired).


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 19, 2021)

Kraken said:


> TRT Nation says .4ml injected on Sunday and Wednesday. They said they don't run the other tests because "it's just a waste of money." They are sending me the stuff. What do you guys think about that level? He said in 3 weeks I'll be feeling better (as in less tired).



Man that a lot of money to pay for a low dose trt and no personal care IMO

Back when I tried them they gave everybody 200mg

Sucks because you’ll not be saving any test for a rainy day. You’ll be puckering every couple months hoping your test comes in the mail in time. Ain’t no way to live.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 21, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Man that a lot of money to pay for a low dose trt and no personal care IMO
> 
> Back when I tried them they gave everybody 200mg
> 
> Sucks because you’ll not be saving any test for a rainy day. You’ll be puckering every couple months hoping your test comes in the mail in time. Ain’t no way to live.


Yeah well I have the lab work, maybe I'll start with them when it arrives but look for a second opinion first.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Man that a lot of money to pay for a low dose trt and no personal care IMO
> 
> Back when I tried them they gave everybody 200mg
> 
> Sucks because you’ll not be saving any test for a rainy day. You’ll be puckering every couple months hoping your test comes in the mail in time. Ain’t no way to live.



So I'm confused... Isn't .4ml equal to 400mg ?? That does not seem like a small dose.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So I'm confused... Isn't .4ml equal to 400mg ?? That does not seem like a small dose.


It depends on the concentration of the vial... but most common concentrations are 200mg/ml and 250mg/ml.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It depends on the concentration of the vial... but most common concentrations are 200mg/ml and 250mg/ml.


So then it would be 250mg * 0.4 = 100mg?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So then it would be 250mg * 0.4 = 100mg?


Yup, that would be correct.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yup, that would be correct.


Okay that does not seem like much, am I wrong? Maybe I'll call them back and ask why so little.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Okay that does not seem like much, am I wrong? Maybe I'll call them back and ask why so little.


That's two times a week.. so 200mg/week. Which is actually generous for TRT. I would not say that this is "a little"...  It's a good amount.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That's two times a week.. so 200mg/week. Which is actually generous for TRT. I would not say that this is "a little"...  It's a good amount.


Ah okay, didn't think of that. Good to know, thank you. 

So, another newbie question. Does it need any special care like refrigeration? It might arrive while I'm out of town visiting relatives. Also, it's injected into a muscle, so does that mean my leg or shoulder? I guess it will probably arrive with instructions.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 23, 2021)

Hold on… 
You’re using TRT Nation?
The concentration will be 200mg per ML

That’s a little stingy on the dose in my opinion 

That dose will be sufficient for you, but your vial will be bone dry while you check the mail daily hoping your test will come in time. Trust me, that’s how it’s gonna play out


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Ah okay, didn't think of that. Good to know, thank you.
> 
> So, another newbie question. Does it need any special care like refrigeration? It might arrive while I'm out of town visiting relatives. Also, it's injected into a muscle, so does that mean my leg or shoulder? I guess it will probably arrive with instructions.




Just store it in the cabinet
Do not refrigerate testosterone 

I like to use my delts for trt. 29 guage 1/2” insulin syringe is perfect. I use this for ventroglute as well

I use glutes often but you’ll need 25g needle, and 1 or 1.5” depending on how much fat you have there


----------



## Kraken (Nov 23, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> That dose will be sufficient for you, but your vial will be bone dry while you check the mail daily hoping your test will come in time. Trust me, that’s how it’s gonna play out



I believe you, I'll see how it goes. I could always not use all of it for the first 10 weeks until they do the next labs, then maybe they will increase the dosage ;-)



Jonjon said:


> Just store it in the cabinet
> Do not refrigerate testosterone
> 
> I like to use my delts for trt. 29 guage 1/2” insulin syringe is perfect. I use this for ventroglute as well
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I believe you, I'll see how it goes. I could always not use all of it for the first 10 weeks until they do the next labs, then maybe they will increase the dosage ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Exactly what I’d do!
Then you’ll be 10 weeks in the green right off the bat

You can always use a good ugl though. It’s all the same stuff


----------



## Kraken (Nov 28, 2021)

So if my natural production is 295, and I start injecting .4ml (or 160mg) per week, what should I expect lab results to look like? If my natural production shuts down where will 160mg / week leave me?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So if my natural production is 295, and I start injecting .4ml (or 160mg) per week, what should I expect lab results to look like? If my natural production shuts down where will 160mg / week leave me?


You can do this yourself and save money or have a doctor prescribe it to you.

You can save a lot of money!


----------



## Kraken (Nov 29, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> You can do this yourself and save money or have a doctor prescribe it to you.
> 
> You can save a lot of money!


I'll probably get to that but for now I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Dex (Nov 29, 2021)

Those labs are impressive. Liver enzymes and glucose are great. 100mg twice a week will be a nice change for sure.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 29, 2021)

Dex said:


> Those labs are impressive. Liver enzymes and glucose are great. 100mg twice a week will be a nice change for sure.


Thanks for the feedback @Dex, I'm looking forward to no longer wanting a nap by late afternoon! But I think it's only 160mg twice per week.


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 5, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I believe you, I'll see how it goes. I could always not use all of it for the first 10 weeks until they do the next labs, then maybe they will increase the dosage ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks!


As someone pointed out in another thread the standard TRT dose used by Endocrinologists is 75mg weekly. This dose may be low depending in the individual but it also could be effective. If you start with 100mg weekly then have blood done in a few months and your levels are high then you will have all that extra put aside. If the levels are not great then you can go up. Having extra is handy for times when money is tight or if you want to run a higher dose for a while. I found low amounts 60-75mg weekly to be effective TRT. Obviously everyone is different. At that range my levels are usually around 600. None of the magic happens like when I occasionally taper up to 300 but those are the ups and downs.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 5, 2021)

JoelR314 said:


> As someone pointed out in another thread the standard TRT dose used by Endocrinologists is 75mg weekly. This dose may be low depending in the individual but it also could be effective. If you start with 100mg weekly then have blood done in a few months and your levels are high then you will have all that extra put aside. If the levels are not great then you can go up. Having extra is handy for times when money is tight or if you want to run a higher dose for a while. I found low amounts 60-75mg weekly to be effective TRT. Obviously everyone is different. At that range my levels are usually around 600. None of the magic happens like when I occasionally taper up to 300 but those are the ups and downs.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 5, 2021)

Labs look kinda like mine, crazy I’m 34 and you had more natural test than me lol. I’m starting down this road too, best of luck. I would say schedule an endo appointment asap, I had to schedule mine four months away they get booked up


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 5, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Thanks, and I don't know what LH/FSH is, but I posted the entire report only omitting my identifying information.


LuteiniZing hormone and follicle stimulating hormone


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 5, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So then it would be 250mg * 0.4 = 100mg?


More likely 200mg / ml, so 80mg dose.  


Jonjon said:


> Hold on…
> You’re using TRT Nation?
> The concentration will be 200mg per ML
> 
> ...


160mg / week is not stingy on the dose.
Listen to ur brother who told U can save a lot of money.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> More likely 200mg / ml, so 80mg dose.
> 
> 160mg / week is not stingy on the dose.
> Listen to ur brother who told U can save a lot of money.



Oh I will definitely consider doing it myself, but I want to get started with a Dr. first since, I have no idea what I'm doing. My health insurance just changed since I took a new job, and the new stuff kicked in Dec 1, so I'll make an appointment with a local doctor tomorrow. It will probably be a few months out. I'll bring him whatever labs I have by then, tell him what I have been doing and see if I can get a prescription. If I can't get a prescription maybe I'll go UGL.

I think I screwed up my injection today. I thought I had filled the syringe because I saw no air bubbles and when I pushed the plunger a little bit came out of the needle. But when I pinned and pushed the plunger I heard a big fart sound like air was being forced out. Now sure how that happened with the needle in my thigh. So, I did it again. The second time I drew it more slowly, took the needle out of the vile, saw an air bubble at the top and forced it out slowly. 

Drawing is difficult. I need a third hand. There is a vacuum in the bottle and it makes pulling the plunger difficult with one hand (other hand is holding the vial upside down).

Anyhow, I guess I'll either get an embolism or I took way too much. Neither is good!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Drawing is difficult. I need a third hand. There is a vacuum in the bottle and it makes pulling the plunger difficult with one hand (other hand is holding the vial upside down).


Inject the same volume of air into the vial as what you are going to draw. It will make your life easier.. thank me later.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Inject the same volume of air into the vial as what you are going to draw. It will make your life easier.. thank me later.


I actually did try that, didn't make a difference.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I actually did try that, didn't make a difference.


Probably because you already drew from the vial, and created more vacuum.

I don't even have to draw from my vials. The pressure from adding air is enough to fill the syringe on its own.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Probably because you already drew from the vial, and created more vacuum.
> 
> I don't even have to draw from my vials. The pressure from adding air is enough to fill the syringe on its own.


Makes sense. I think it came with a vacuum though. The very first time I drew the vial, I have pulled the plunger back to .4, and as soon as I stuck the needle in the plunger slammed closed. Maybe i should put some extra air in there next time. I'm sure I'll figure it all out eventually!


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Oh I will definitely consider doing it myself, but I want to get started with a Dr. first since, I have no idea what I'm doing. My health insurance just changed since I took a new job, and the new stuff kicked in Dec 1, so I'll make an appointment with a local doctor tomorrow. It will probably be a few months out. I'll bring him whatever labs I have by then, tell him what I have been doing and see if I can get a prescription. If I can't get a prescription maybe I'll go UGL.
> 
> I think I screwed up my injection today. I thought I had filled the syringe because I saw no air bubbles and when I pushed the plunger a little bit came out of the needle. But when I pinned and pushed the plunger I heard a big fart sound like air was being forced out. Now sure how that happened with the needle in my thigh. So, I did it again. The


I think you are full of shit,. or farted.  Or both.



Kraken said:


> second time I drew it more slowly, took the needle out of the vile, saw an air bubble at the top and forced it out slowly.
> 
> Drawing is difficult. I need a third hand. There is a vacuum in the bottle and it makes pulling the plunger difficult with one hand (other hand is holding the vial upside down).



Heat it up ....  and as everyone else said, inject air into it.   It's not hard, I'm mentally retarded and I do it.


Kraken said:


> Anyhow, I guess I'll either get an embolism or I took way too much. Neither is good!


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I think you are full of shit,. or farted.  Or both.


Why would I make that up? My issue, in all things, is overthinking.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Why would I make that up? My issue, in all things, is overthinking.


It's impossible to make a fart sound with air coming out of a 25G needle.  1/3 of a 3ML syringe would have to be all air to begin with.      I really think you farted


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> It's impossible to make a fart sound with air coming out of a 25G needle.  1/3 of a 3ML syringe would have to be all air to begin with.      I really think you farted


So I took a needle, put a bit of water and air in it, pressed the plunger and it made the noise. I agree, I don't see how. I'm probably doing a lot of badly timed farting. Which is possible! I'm confident I'll get it right Wednesday.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 6, 2021)

I draw .1ml of air into every syringe and let it float up to the plunger before I inject. That air pushes all the juice out. A little air isnt gonna kill you on an intramuscular injection. That’s only in the movies.

And I would not consider Trt nation a real doctor under any circumstances. I get you want some guidance starting out. A trt mill is not the way to go for that. I’d go with UGL for sure before them.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 9, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I draw .1ml of air into every syringe and let it float up to the plunger before I inject. That air pushes all the juice out. A little air isnt gonna kill you on an intramuscular injection. That’s only in the movies.


Cool idea I'll try that thanks!


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Just got my 8 week labs back, very hard to believe these numbers. I had injected about 2 or 3 hours before the blood was drawn, could that have influenced it? I'm supposed to talk with the Dr. soon and I don't want him to reduce the dosage, I just don't feel that different. I may need an estrogen blocker. 

Could you guys please take a look, and comment?  Thanks!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just got my 8 week labs back, very hard to believe these numbers. I had injected about 2 or 3 hours before the blood was drawn, could that have influenced it? I'm supposed to talk with the Dr. soon and I don't want him to reduce the dosage, I just don't feel that different. I may need an estrogen blocker.
> 
> Could you guys please take a look, and comment?  Thanks!


Injecting before your labs will absolutely skew the numbers. Bloodwork should be pulled the day of injection, but prior to actually taking that injection.

Tell him you did an injection the evening before your morning blood work was drawn.

Lastly, I would not use an AI with the numbers shown in these results unless you have some very obvious estrogen related side effects. You are barely outside the reference range, and that's with your hormones at their peak.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Injecting before your labs will absolutely skew the numbers. Bloodwork should be pulled the day of injection, but prior to actually taking that injection.
> 
> Tell him you did an injection the evening before your morning blood work was drawn.


Crap now I'm going to have to do it again. I wish they had told me that. Thanks!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Crap now I'm going to have to do it again. I wish they had told me that. Thanks!


Lastly, I would not use an AI with the numbers shown in these results unless you have some very obvious estrogen related side effects. You are barely outside the reference range, and that's with your hormones at their peak.

Are you actually experiencing estrogen related sides?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Are you actually experiencing estrogen related sides?


Well I did have a little, very temporary crying fit for no apparent reason several weeks ago, for just a few minutes. No idea why, never happened before. But overall I would say no.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Well I did have a little, very temporary crying fit for no apparent reason several weeks ago, for just a few minutes. No idea why, never happened before. But overall I would say no.


😅... I don't need AI either, but I always have it on hand. You might want to grab some with the intention of not using it unless sides appear.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 😅... I don't need AI either, but I always have it on hand. You might want to grab some with the intention of not using it unless sides appear.


They sent it with my first delivery, and told me not to use it unless they told me to. So it's on hand if needed.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Pretty sure the answer to this is no, but... I started a DNP cycle a few days ago. Will that impact any new lab work?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Pretty sure the answer to this is no, but... I started a DNP cycle a few days ago. Will that impact any new lab work?


Nope, it should not effect hormone panels at all. And if you remain hydrated then none of your other bio markers should be effected either.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 20, 2022)

Your estradiol is in a good range compared to your testosterone 
Retest bloods at your lowest point right before injecting


----------



## Kraken (Jan 20, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Your estradiol is in a good range compared to your testosterone
> Retest bloods at your lowest point right before injecting


Thanks very much. I need to talk with the Dr. tomorrow afternoon. We'll see what he says. And I do expect them to pay for the retest. It's not like they gave me instructions.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 20, 2022)

When you tell him the shot was hours before injection he’ll understand surely

It will be interesting how the results look at trough


----------



## JoelR314 (Jan 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just got my 8 week labs back, very hard to believe these numbers. I had injected about 2 or 3 hours before the blood was drawn, could that have influenced it? I'm supposed to talk with the Dr. soon and I don't want him to reduce the dosage, I just don't feel that different. I may need an estrogen blocker.
> 
> Could you guys please take a look, and comment?  Thanks!


All 4 of my doctors who managed my TRT over the years said to take the blood test at the mid point between shots. So I inject Mon and do the labs on Thursday or Friday. Last year I took like 6 months off TRT and then when I started up again I had a blood test 1 day after my 3rd shot (70mg weekly) and my levels were 1300. I re-tested at the mid-point and was 600. Needing an estrogen blocker for TRT would probably mean you are doing a cycle rather than TRT. On normal TRT your hormone levels should all be high/normal. There is  a video on Dorian Yates youtube channel where he interviews his cardiologist and he warns against estrogen blockers. You would have to watch the video for details.
When I told my doctor that I took the lab 1 day after the shot she was not alarmed at all, she just said "that's why it's so high, re-test next week after 3-4 days".


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 21, 2022)

I take a combo of calcium d and DIM to manage estrogen if need be, I kinda bro science it, tbh I use my dick and my emotions to know if my estrogen is high, I only needed them one week. I’m taking 140 mgs a week, 2 70mg injections a week and I’m getting my first bloods done early February


----------



## Kraken (Jan 21, 2022)

The Dr. was not the least bit concerned about the test number. I told him I had just injected and he said that number was just a peak, not to worry about it. No more labs soon. He was just a little concerned about the estradiol, so he said to start 1/2 of the 1mg Anastrozole tablets weekly. He guessed that I have been doing cardio which also helps keep it lower. He also noticed that the Hematocrit, although still normal, is climbing so he said to do an 81mg aspirin with dinner daily. Finally, he increased the test from 0.4 to 0.5mg twice weekly. 

He said my bloodwork shows me as being basically healthy and he is much more concerned about how I feel than the numbers. He thinks the increase in test will have me feeling much better, and said he'll call me in a month or so.

So, all good.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> The Dr. was not the least bit concerned about the test number. I told him I had just injected and he said that number was just a peak, not to worry about it. No more labs soon. He was just a little concerned about the estradiol, so he said to start 1/2 of the 1mg Anastrozole tablets weekly. He guessed that I have been doing cardio which also helps keep it lower. He also noticed that the Hematocrit, although still normal, is climbing so he said to do an 81mg aspirin with dinner daily. Finally, he increased the test from 0.4 to 0.5mg twice weekly.
> 
> He said my bloodwork shows me as being basically healthy and he is much more concerned about how I feel than the numbers. He thinks the increase in test will have me feeling much better, and said he'll call me in a month or so.
> 
> So, all good.


Your "doctor" is going purely off the ranges provided by the lab, and nothing else. I would not use any AI for an estradiol of 40; only a few points out of range, when my total test is 1400-1500 peak.

If he's more concerned about how you feel, then why is he telling you to take an AI without asking questions that would confirm if symptoms exist that require it.

Do what you like, but I'd advise you to skip the AI personally.

I don't understand why he's bumping your dose either.. your trough is going to be in the neighborhood of 900-1000. If he's concerned with your HCT then it'd be much easier to just lower your dose slightly instead of telling you to take aspirin; afterall, your trough is already going to be at the edge of the top of the range. More test is just going to push your HCT higher.

This is one reason I hate TRT clinics.

Either way, I'm glad you're happy with the results.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Your "doctor" is going purely off the ranges provided by the lab, and nothing else. I would not use any AI for an estradiol of 40; only a few points out of range, when my total test is 1400-1500 peak.
> 
> If he's more concerned about how you feel, then why is he telling you to take an AI without asking questions that would confirm if symptoms exist that require it.
> 
> ...



All good points, I think I'll call him back early next week and ask about the AI at least.

He told me the plan was to go from 0.4 to 0.5 on the test from the beginning, it was in his notes, but I don't recall that. I may have forgotten, but he asked me about how I feel, how is it different. I told him that I no longer feel the need for a mid-afternoon nap and some nights I sleep better, but not every night and still don't feel like I have a ton of energy. So I guess since I didn't want a test reduction I can understand the asprin.

He also asked about acne, which I have not seen. 

Also I was expecting to start waking up with an erection every morning, which is happening occasionally but not routinely. I didn't remember to tell him that.

The AI is a different story. What would the symptoms of too much estrogen be, other than a craving for Lifetime TV? What are the downsides of taking it?

Thanks @Send0 !


----------



## Kraken (Feb 14, 2022)

Reading some of the stickies around this board, I'm wondering how much impact 0.5mg of the AI will have? Seems like some people take 1mg ED or EOD.


----------

